# Chewing on Hair?



## aurag2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok, I've owned my new rats for 3 days. I am 16 and a first time rat owner. They spend a lot of time in their cage and I take them out to play, but they're males and will sniff and look around but mostly sleep. 

Ive found a way for them to gain trust with me and learn my scent is put them in a sweatshirt hoodie while i wear it. I keep them very safe and dont sit on them, keep an eye on them, and dont move much even.

But, today I noticed they were chewing on my hair. Is this safe? What if they accidently eat some?


BTW, my rats are Dorito and Mocha. Mocha chews on my hair.


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

I had a rat named Mocha Joe when I was a kid because there was a coffee shop with the same name next door to the pet store where we got her. XD

I don't think it's a problem if they chew your hair, I doubt they'd eat it. It's just whether you want to go for a rat-hairdresser-layered look or not. =P


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

he might be grooming you


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

My rats nibble on my hair too. They don't eat it, it's the same as when they groom each other. For only having your rats three days, it's big step that they're already taking care in your personal hygiene c:


----------



## RatHappyRattery (Dec 14, 2010)

begoodtoanimals said:


> he might be grooming you


LIke begood stated: There more than likely grooming you, aka saying your the family and they will look after you. If nothing at all to warry about, and eatting hair? I dont think its all that tastey, so it wouldnt be to a rat too. 

I recommend kick back and enjoy, you will not get anyone else doing that for ya. lol


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

It is the sweetest thing they do for you besides sitting on your shoulder and bruxing, or running up to you to be picked up.
They are just dogs disguised as rodents. So I am training mine as if she were one.


----------



## bampinkfuzzyhat (Dec 19, 2010)

the rats at my volunteer animal shelter took to me pretty quickly 
the first time i met them i put them on my shoulders and they played in my hair.
the boys had created a nest at the back of my neck, and i thought they were chewing at first.
they took the hair in their teeth and hands so they could pull it to where they wanted it to go in their nest
it was a pretty funny sight to others and very ticklish on my neck 
i giggled at the fact that my hair was literally a rats nest 
they did not eat my hair or pull any out or anything, so i think it is fine and they seemed to enjoy themselves


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

BamPinkFuzzyHat said:


> the rats at my volunteer animal shelter took to me pretty quickly
> the first time i met them i put them on my shoulders and they played in my hair.
> the boys had created a nest at the back of my neck, and i thought they were chewing at first.
> they took the hair in their teeth and hands so they could pull it to where they wanted it to go in their nest
> ...


Take them home!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

As long as they are not consuming large amounts of hair, I don't really see it as a problem even if they are eating small strands. Just watch they don't eat too much to prevent GI clogging lol. 

I love when my male Cheech roams around on my shoulders and tangles himself in my hair. He spins around in it a few times to get comfortable and sits there for long spans of time. He does a little hair grooming, but he is more of a face kisser


----------



## Miraessa (Jan 6, 2011)

My rats seem obsessed with my hair, especially if I have it pulled back.  It can be very annoying, but it is how they show their love. They are grooming~


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Speaking of face kissing, I had a male named Diesel. A little dumbo double rex male that loved attention, being on my lap, my shoulders and most of all kissing my face, lips and mouth. He was determined to get to my face at all costs, sometimes. He loved trying to clean my lips and teeth, even after I didn't eat and brushed my teeth. I noticed that it was not only me that he did this to, he did it with all his cagemates at the time. Always grooming their faces and what not, so when he did that to me it made me feel like he accepted me just as a rat would another rat. Even though I didn't like the fact he kissed me with a poopy mouth, I couldn't help but think of how sweet that really was.... 

...Now this is making me miss Diesel... Rest in peace little buddy. 
It was about three months ago now. I am thankful for these sweet memories though.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

Alethea said:


> Speaking of face kissing, I had a male named Diesel. A little dumbo double rex male that loved attention, being on my lap, my shoulders and most of all kissing my face, lips and mouth. He was determined to get to my face at all costs, sometimes. He loved trying to clean my lips and teeth, even after I didn't eat and brushed my teeth. I noticed that it was not only me that he did this to, he did it with all his cagemates at the time. Always grooming their faces and what not, so when he did that to me it made me feel like he accepted me just as a rat would another rat. Even though I didn't like the fact he kissed me with a poopy mouth, I couldn't help but think of how sweet that really was....
> 
> ...Now this is making me miss Diesel... Rest in peace little buddy.
> It was about three months ago now. I am thankful for these sweet memories though.


I had a female rat who LOVED to be a rodentist (she passed away about 4-5 months ago). Absolutely any chance she got to clean my mouth-she did. She was the loveliest little girl, and the most amazing rat I've ever owned. She would climb up on my shoulder or chest and just claw the crap out of my lips until I would open my mouth..and she'd stick her whole head in there! She was deteremined..no matter how much I'd push her away..she'd be right back there. I miss my little girlie a lot. But I agree it's nice to have memories like these to carry with us.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww littlematchstick, that is the same thing Diesel would do. He would claw at my lips, nose and skin just to make me open my mouth. As adorable as it is, coming out of the cage, stepping in his litter wasn't really making me groove having his hands in my mouth XD Cute, never-the-less. 

And yes, I am really glad to have such heartwarming memories to have for the rest of my life <3


----------

